# Got my own company in the UK, how can I do a 3 months freelance job in the US?



## awax1978 (Jun 30, 2011)

I started my limited company as an advertising consultant about a year ago.

I'm being given the opportunity to do a 3 months project in the US. I was thinking of just going on a tourist visa and invoice the company with my UK address and bank account.

Can't see how they can find out that I'm doing work in as I wouldn't apply for anything.

I can only imagine that going through the legit way must be hell-ish but is there a way, knowing that I have no intention to stay longer than that?

Anyone experienced a similar thing?

Many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please answer your own question. Thank you.

Do you intend to work for compensation? Will you work for compensation? 

Is announcing illegal activities in a public forum which may or may not be on a search list an intelligent move?


----------



## awax1978 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes you are right, I'm sorry I didn't phrase it right. I first thought on doing the tourist thing, but realised I was being naive and that its illegal and dangerous. 

Now, I was looking into finding out if there were ways to just do a 3 months work project in the US through my limited company, based in the UK.

Yes they would be renumeration.


----------



## awax1978 (Jun 30, 2011)

as a freelancer. Or short mission.


----------



## awax1978 (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess my question is I could work for a US company from the UK, but I couldn't work for them there? even if its through my company? And if I got a contract with a US firm, work from here but got to go and do some meetings and stuff there, then what happens?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure of the details, but it is possible to enter the US on a VWP stating that you are on a "business trip." In your case, you would be meeting with your client. You're limited to 90 days (not three months) and I believe they count the day of arrival as a full day, no matter what time your flight gets in.

The other option is to try for a B visa (business, not tourist) which would give you multiple entries to the US. You'd still be wise to limit your visits to 90 days or less, and to do at least part of your work for your client back in the UK on a regular basis. You may want to check with the US consulate about the requirements for a B category visa. (Check the website first - they don't do a good job of taking phone or e-mail inquiries.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

awax1978 said:


> I guess my question is I could work for a US company from the UK, but I couldn't work for them there? even if its through my company? And if I got a contract with a US firm, work from here but got to go and do some meetings and stuff there, then what happens?


You can attend meetings but the point is compensation and services rendered.


----------



## awax1978 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Thanks for that, v useful. But do you think if I do some work for them while there ad*



Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure of the details, but it is possible to enter the US on a VWP stating that you are on a "business trip." In your case, you would be meeting with your client. You're limited to 90 days (not three months) and I believe they count the day of arrival as a full day, no matter what time your flight gets in.
> 
> The other option is to try for a B visa (business, not tourist) which would give you multiple entries to the US. You'd still be wise to limit your visits to 90 days or less, and to do at least part of your work for your client back in the UK on a regular basis. You may want to check with the US consulate about the requirements for a B category visa. (Check the website first - they don't do a good job of taking phone or e-mail inquiries.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for that, v useful. Do you think if I do some work for them while there and invoice for that time, is it when it gets dodgy?


----------



## awax1978 (Jun 30, 2011)

twostep said:


> You can attend meetings but the point is compensation and services rendered.


I'm a consultant. I will invoice for the time I work for them, so if I go there to attend meetings, this is charged for.

If I have a contract to work for them for 4 months, and spend 3 in the US, and invoice them from my UK company, is that ok?

I would never be on there payroll.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

awax1978 said:


> I started my limited company as an advertising consultant about a year ago.
> 
> I'm being given the opportunity to do a 3 months project in the US. I was thinking of just going on a tourist visa and invoice the company with my UK address and bank account.
> 
> ...


The problem here is that you're looking for something that isn't there. Business entry on a VWP (or B2) is highly restrictive -- basically you can attend meetings and negotiate contracts.

You can't work for them here, though, irrespective of where or how you're paid.

It's not uncommon for folks in this situation to be detained at the port of entry and returned on the next flight when CBP unravels your plans. This will make any subsequent entry to the US very difficult.

If you can do the work from the UK, it would be much easier and safer to do it from there.


----------



## awax1978 (Jun 30, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> The problem here is that you're looking for something that isn't there. Business entry on a VWP (or B2) is highly restrictive -- basically you can attend meetings and negotiate contracts.
> 
> You can't work for them here, though, irrespective of where or how you're paid.
> 
> ...


Ok I thought so, and i will not try to come on a tourist visa! So the only way is to get an agency to sponsor me and get a working visa then?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

awax1978 said:


> Thanks for that, v useful. Do you think if I do some work for them while there and invoice for that time, is it when it gets dodgy?


Head scratch! Of course there will be an email to tell you it gets dodgy.

Legally what you are trying to pull is not there. Will you get away with it or not? 

I have read enough posts "I did something stupid now I have my dream job lined up" or "she will not/cannot leave the US".


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

awax1978 said:


> Ok I thought so, and i will not try to come on a tourist visa! So the only way is to get an agency to sponsor me and get a working visa then?


It's hardly worthwhile for a 3-month contract. Even if you fit in one of the visa niches that would make it possible, you're looking at months or more to get the visa and $$$ in legal and fee costs.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Useful read for you:

http://travel.state.gov/pdf/BusinessVisa.pdf


----------

